# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Долгожданная новинка от SVEN – беспроводная стильная мышь RX-360 Art Wireless

## Labs

Компания SVEN приготовила сюрприз для любителей необычных вещей с запоминающимся дизайном. В конце 2014 года компания выпустила на рынок новую беспроводную мышь RX-360 Art Wireless.

В выборе лучшего варианта дизайна для этой модели участвовали пользователи российской социальной сети ВКонтакте. По результатам голосования  с большим отрывом победил черно-белый динамичный узор. Теперь стильная новинка доступна каждому!

RX-360 Art Wireless от компании SVEN работает точно и четко на любой поверхности – за позиционирование мыши отвечает современный сенсор Blue Led.

Мышь удобно лежит в руке. Благодаря симметричной конструкции она подойдет и правшам, и левшам.

Современные контроллеры, использованные при изготовлении мыши, обеспечивают ее высокую энергоэффективность – RX-360 Art Wireless может проработать без замены батареек до одного года.

В комплекте с мышью поставляется 2.4 GHz Nano-приемник для подключения к компьютеру.

*• Cенсор Blue Led*
*• Стильный эргономичный дизайн*
*• 2.4 GHz Nano-приёмник в комплекте*
*• Долгий срок службы батареек (до года)*

*Технические характеристики:* 

Количество кнопок, шт: 2+1
Интерфейс: USB
Разрешающая способность, dpi: 1200
Колесо прокрутки: есть
Дальность действия, м: 10
Упаковка: блистер
Размер, мм: 94 х 40 х 58
Масса, г: 79

----------

